# Meta Ht Am race 2019



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, fährt hier schon einer das neue 2019 Meta Ht Am Race? Wollte mal  hören wie sich das Teil  so fährt und welche Rahmengrösse ihr habt.


----------

